# Problem with hornwort



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a bunch of hornwort and i cant weight it down, if i zip tie it to a rock to tight and it rots and to loose and it falls out. and i dont want it floating because for some reason when it floats it dies off. please help


----------



## EricShane (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm.. I just bury about 1/4thof the hornwort stem under the substrate


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

are you sure its hornwort? hornwort doesnt have any roots and it will rot and die if buried


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Use gel superglue


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

you dont think it will rot in that spot?


----------



## dex14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wedge it between rocks.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the times i have kept hornwort the only time i had probs was if the tank was really warm or i used peroxide in the tank. mine always did best below 75 and exel will kill it as well. hornwort is a floater and i have had it pearl for me and get pink tips with lots of light so there is something in the tank it does not like


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Im convinced that you'll never hold it down permanently. As others suggest, bury it or wedge it somewhere. By the time it rots and floats back up it will have grown and you can then weigh it down again.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

It grows really fast, best thing to do if you really want to hold it down is wrap some plant weights around it in the shape you want it to grow in and put it where you want it with a rock. Best if you remove as many of the needles and leaves off of it from that area because they do come off when you try to hold it down.


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

it must be the temp, your right, i have the tank at 80 degrees. im going to have a cold water tank soon, it will stay between 65 and 75, so i should keep it all in there?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the opposite problem, mine won't float (completely) its one massive stem with a TON of offshoots that's so heavy it doesn't stay on the surface, its clogs up the top 1/3 of water column with its bulk. I could trim it, but if I make it into small species its more likely to get sucked into/messed up by the filter, at least as it is I can make it stay in a corner.
For your problem maybe try getting those suction cups you use in the tank (usually has some kind of clip on it) and 'thread' the pant through the claps/clip. Then you can make it go where ever you want in the tank as long as there's some clear space on the glass (not covered by filter/heater etc)


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the suction cup idea. I try to anchor it to a rooted plant but it never likes my choice of anchor and goes for a plant that looks horrible with hornwort twisted in it.

If you must have it on the substrate try putting the stems under a pebble. If the pebble gets lost it isn't as annoying as plant anchors hiding somewhere in the substrate.


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

i do like the suction cup idea, im still going to move it to my cold water tank i think but the suction cups will hold it for sure


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

sandwich bread tie wraps or twist ties have been my friend lately. Try tieing one to the plants then the other end to an exterior screw. Put the screw under the gravel...good to go for good.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

*My hornwort wall*

I bought some grid at a hobby shop like Michael's that is used for quilting. It comes in a 10"x13.5" sheet for like .79 cents and used a small black suction. 

1. I cut a strip of the sheet to desired length and height.
2. Punch a small hole in the grid to squeeze the suction cup through.
3. Punch a row of holes were you want to place the hornwort.
4. Cut pieces of hornwort and squeeze into punched holes
5. Place in tank and you are done!

The pictures below are in a 2.5 gallon tank that I just started as a grow out tank for some star grass clippings.


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

that is amazing. do you use co2? my hornwort looks nothing like that. i have a low tech tank. it doesnt rot in the mesh? the hole you punch for the hornwort, how big do they need to be? thats a beautiful way to do it.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not use co2. I have some hornwort in flower pot filled with water that is sitting outside my front door. It gets afternoon sun were water temperature reaches 84 degrees. I bring some inside as needed. I used an ice pick to poke a hole through mesh only because I could not find my single hole puncher. If the hole is large enough just push enough hornwort through so that a few rows of needles hold it in place.


----------

